# BA or DE - 500 points



## Colin747 (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a competitive 500 point games coming up and i'm not sure which of these lists would be more competitive at this point level.

Blood Angel list

HQ
Librarian
-Epistolary upgrade
-Terminator Armour
-Wings of Sanguinus & Sanguine Sword

Troops
5 Man Assault Squad
-No Jump Packs
-Meltagun

5 Man Assault Squad
-No Jump Packs
-Meltagun

Razorback
-Twin-Linked Lascannon

Razorback
-Twin-Linked Lascannon

Dark Eldar 

HQ
Haemonculus

Troops
5 Wyches
-Hekatrix
-Agoniser

Troops
5 Wyches
-Hekatrix
-Agoniser

5 Warriors
-Blaster

Raider

Raider

Ravager

Haemonculus goes with warriors


Any advice appreciated


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I'd have to say the DE list. But, if you were to get a power armored librarian, with no upgrades, you could put him with one of the squads for transport and use the saved points to add powerfists to the sergeants or maybe squeeze in a predator.


----------

